# Surface scratch on carbon bike frame?



## Lkheat11 (May 8, 2012)

Anything to do to get rid of it? Rubbed it against metal and made a small scratch. Doesn't look to be beyond the surface. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Matching pint the some clear coat is what I would do.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Get out some polishing compound, a soft cotton cloth and a little light elbow grease.


----------



## grandsalmon (Jan 18, 2009)

Black Sharpie, right along the scratch -_immediately_ wipe with fingers, rub with palm. Assuming we're talking black frame. If not, sorry.

.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I was just looking at my bike. ~2 years old, 11,000miles, dozens of trips, some crashes, lots of minor scratches and dings. I remember being bummed over the first one, but none of the subsequent ones. It's still a thing of beauty, perhaps more so.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

On carbon, the best remedy is some clear nail polish. It covers up the gash and leaves a protective clear coat on the top...


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

It is done. Send it to me for proper disposal.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

See my sig...


----------



## Carverbiker (Mar 6, 2013)

Clear nail polish or clearcoat if you must. Me just ride it and feel better that you don' t have to worry about getting it scratched!


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

The Sharpie / marker idea is nice for a very short term fix. Unfortunately the ink will turn purple after about a week in the sun. Sharpie ink can be very easily removed with alcohol. IME the nail polish is the best bet.

I'd also use care when using polishing compound. Despite the name it's an abrasive that can scratch & dull very glossy surfaces. When I use it I put a fingertip's worth in a small plastic jar then add water & stir until it's about like tomato juice in consistancy. Dip a corner of a clean rag it it & gently rub the surface in a back & forth motion-not circular. Check it often for progress. Even then if you've used it on a shiney, black surface you'll be able to tell the difference/see the scratches made by the poliishing compound. To get rid of those & restore the surface to very shinney again you'll need to use some McGuires #19 clear plastic polish. You'll have to contact McGuires directly for this because it's a professional product & none of the auto parts will have it. I't's <$10, comes in a 6 oz plastic bottle. It's a tan colored thin liquid & a little goes a long way. I started using it in the 70s & just bought my 2nd bottle a couple of years ago. IME, if that doesn't shine it...give up.


----------



## Sisophous (Jun 7, 2010)

I wouldn't bother paying attention to a scratch unless you want to go crazy. Be concerned if you crashed it and could have compromised the structural integrity of the frame. I have enough headaches trying to keep my bike clean, each time I come back from a ride it is always full of dirt. I use a hose on it or wet paper towels.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

bmach said:


> Matching pint the some clear coat is what I would do.


Great advice! Works every time for me...


----------



## Lkheat11 (May 8, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's help on this. Very good information!


----------



## marcusvalentine13 (Apr 21, 2016)

What do you guys think of this?

Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## OldZaskar (Jul 1, 2009)

marcusvalentine13 said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> Sent from my E6603 using Tapatalk


I'd be pissed at him for shooting your frame with a BB gun, but have to respect the grouping.


----------



## MaxKatt (May 30, 2015)

looigi said:


> I was just looking at my bike. ~2 years old, 11,000miles, dozens of trips, some crashes, lots of minor scratches and dings. I remember being bummed over the first one, but none of the subsequent ones. It's still a thing of beauty, perhaps more so.



When I gave my girlfriend a new bike I asked her if she wanted me to scratch it once for her just to get that behind us.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

OldZaskar said:


> I'd be pissed at him for shooting your frame with a BB gun, but have to respect the grouping.


I was just gonna say nice group there! My pellet gun doesn't do that well.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

I bought a used carbon frame with about 40 little chips in the clear-coat-over-UD-fibre. I put little pieces of black electrical tapeover the major ones. as a temporary fix. can't really notice it on a black 10 yr old frame. 

Though I recently bought some clear nail polish to do a more solid fix. What should I wipe the frame down with first? I have waxed it a few times, so I know I can't just put the nail polish on straight away. Actone? alcohol?


----------

